# Chevrolet Uplander electrical problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok yesterday I was leaving Salem Middle school and I was flagged down by a caff worker, her 08 Chevrolet Uplander battery was dead, so we jumped it, all seemed normal I even read the battery for her it showed 13.8, so off she went, all the way to the end of the parking lot where it had a complete electrical system failure, and when i say failure I mean it was like somebody removed the battery from the van, anybody got any ideas? I'd really like to see the woman have it running Monday instead of me having to have it towed as an abandoned vehicle


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would pull the battery and have it tested.

I had a Interstate battery, that was only 3-4 months old, do this, just failed. It would not stay running.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

We did that today, battery is fine holds a good charge, I did all the normal electrical checks I know of and I couldn't find anything, Put my spare battery in it and it ran fine for 5 minutes and died, battery still charged but I was able to look at the dash this time and every single light was going on and off along with the radio and the key buzzer, so I'm thinking its a massive short somewhere, but we can make this one as either solved or whatever cause she had it towed away to an electrical repair shop, because it did the same thing to her last month and the dealer charged her $1500 to do basically nothing to it. I'm gonna keep up with here since I get my morning coffee from her kitchen and I'll find out what they found Monday


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I assume you have check the ground wire good.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea we checked every hot, ground and the ones that went nowhere. and I have YET to see a general Motors vehicle that doesn't have at least one wire that goes to nothing


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am sure they make their wiring bundles to fit all engines/accessories , nothing new.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think they all do unless its custom built for only what it comes with.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolf, 


The battery connector terminals on uplanders are total garbage, they create an open circuit causing a complete shutdown without any warning. Replace the battery terminals and you're good to go.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I talked to the woman today the garage found the electrical connectors were toast, the cab;es themselves had broken down from time, and the vehicles computer totally dumped everything and needs to be replaces, they want $2500 to fix it plus parts, so I told her get the parts have it towed to my house and I'll fix it for $800, its on its way here tomorrow. I'll probably have my oldest start ripping out starter cables and testing the rest of the wiring. I'm thinking if the battery cables are replaced the computer will probably start working again since it'll get the correct amount of power huh? in which case I'll charge her less to fix it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well guys my oldest replaces the Battery cables and guess what, the mini van STILL didn't work because the battery itself was dad also, the positive cable has an intermittent short that causes the electrical system to go haywire, we fixed that by replacing both cables, the battery and a complete electrical system check, I charged the woman $10, cause all I had to do was turn 4 nuts and bolts and set a new battery in to fix the thing


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

You're a good man sir. 

A reading of 13.8V tells me that the alternator is getting weak.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is, she's gonna take it to browning auto and Marine Tomorrow to get it rebuilt, that's is the only place in this area that I recommend because they replace everything inside and bead blast the case and when they are done the parts the rebuild are at least as good as brand new, most times better AND come with a lifetime warranty. And they quoted her $50 to rebuild it. A new alt here would be $185


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

Right and I used to rebuild my own alts. A set of brushes, a polish on the armature and it's good as new.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did too until they stopped selling complete rebuild kits around here.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

Even brushes? I usually get only the brushes.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

yep even brushes, around here they want you to go buy NEW but most people just go to a junk yard and get a different one


----------

